# Firefox und Dynamische Frames



## my5t3ry (1. Mrz 2006)

Hallo,

Ich hab eine HTMl seit mit mehreren IFrames gemacht, und ein paar Zeilen
ava geschrieben um den Inhalt der Frames dynamisch zu verändern. Jetzt hab 
ich das Problem das die Sache unter IE wunderbar funktioniert. Unter Firefox 
läuft das script leider nicht.
Ich hab 

document.frames["iframe1"].location.href = m_url 

benutzt um denn Inhalt zu ändern wobei 'm_url'' von dem Link weitergegeben wird.
Hat jemand eine Idee warum es in Firefox nicht läuft, bzw. was ich ändern muss
das es funktioniert?

lg
my5t3rY


----------



## byte (1. Mrz 2006)

falsches forum


----------



## SamHotte (1. Mrz 2006)

Java ist _nicht_ JavaScript!


----------



## bummerland (1. Mrz 2006)

SamHotte hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Java ist _nicht_ JavaScript!


genau *moved*


----------



## Illuvatar (1. Mrz 2006)

Euer aller Eifer in Ehren, aber jetzt kommen hier 3 Beiträge zusammen, die alle das gleiche besagen, wovon 2 eigentlich nutzlos sind. Wartet halt auf nen Mod, der wird das schon verschieben und den entsprechenden Link zu den FAQ posten... :roll:

@topic Weiß ich leider nix dazu.


----------

